# Another RS4 Owner (Me)



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Finally struck an acceptable deal & signed up today for a brand new Sprint Blue B7 RS4 Saloon.

Spec:

Sprint Blue Saloon
Black Recaro Bucket Seats
Carbon Fibre Trim
Technology Pack
Optics Pack
Centre Armrest
DVD Navigation
Bose
CD Changer
Flat Bottom Steering Wheel

That's about it really. I just hope this car floats my boat for longer than 12mths, as this changing cars is becoming an expensive habit. I did get a reasonable discount off list but not a significant chunk as (according to the dealer) demand has increased dramatically since Audi announced they were stopping RS4 production whilst they build some R8's.

I only collect the car in 2 weeks, as the plate transfer needs to be completed & they need to apply some software updates & a recall notice to the car, so i'll stick another thousand miles on the A8.

Been many about 5 years since i last had a brand new car. Both TT's were the last new cars i bought.

No doubt it will be a long 2weeks & i just hope the wait is worth it & i grow to love THIS car.

Will post photos after i collect her.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's a very nice car but being honest it's not one I see you taking to.

I think before too long you'll be longing for the extra involvement RWD offers.
However perhaps the smaller and lighter car will win you over.

As I say, nice car but not one I'd have put you in. I really hope I'm wrong.

It'll certainly look good whatever you ultimately decide.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

[smiley=dude.gif] Nice one Paul, two weeks eh? :evil: Hopefully I shan't be that long behind you. Post those pics up as soon as you can :wink:

I've never noticed before but are both you and Paul's (Scotty) avitors taken on the same bend?

Graham


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Sounds nice but I'm not sure how this will differ from the M5 enough to 'float your boat'?

Mind you, I cant find anything that floats my boat enough to even order it for <Â£50K so its probably worth a punt to see if you like it. Serious lack of automotive imagination around at the moment from the manufacturers IMO design wise.

BTW Graham, is that your TT I see advertised in the back of Autocar by Dundee Audi by any chance?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Leg said:


> ...BTW Graham, is that your TT I see advertised in the back of Autocar by Dundee Audi by any chance?


I hope not - the car is going to my local dealer   Have you got the detals handy?

Graham


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> It's a very nice car but being honest it's not one I see you taking to.
> 
> I think before too long you'll be longing for the extra involvement RWD offers.
> However perhaps the smaller and lighter car will win you over.
> ...


I can't argue that Paul & i really hope you're wrong & this car does do it for me in the medium term.

Biggest problem with the M5 was power vs RWD. Amazing fun in bone dry conditions & on a dry track but the power/RWD combo was tough on longer journeys & quite scary on greasy back roads, so i found myself backing off more & more when less than perfect conditions.

On paper, the RS4 has the exact same 0-60 time as the M5 & IIRC the same power to weight being a smaller/lighter car, so my thinking is i can use all of that power daily in a way i couldn't in the M5 & to a degree the bigger RS6. Going by most peoples reports on the RS4 & that of JC on Top Gear, the RS4 is a car that can be driven hard & is lithe enough to feel almost sports car like in the twisties & on track.

Not sure i'll ever track the RS4, as i fear the insane costs a couple of track days causes on Saloon car consumables. I really just want a car i can run for at least 12mths until the new RS6 arrives & have everyday fun driving it.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> [smiley=dude.gif] Nice one Paul, two weeks eh? :evil: Hopefully I shan't be that long behind you. Post those pics up as soon as you can :wink:
> 
> I've never noticed before but are both you and Paul's (Scotty) avitors taken on the same bend?
> 
> Graham


Yep, same bend, same photographer & IIRC the same day. Again IIRC, it's me in the passenger seat of Paul's car, but i could be mistaken. Can't recall the name of the bend but it's at the hallowed ground that is Nurburgring 

For the record, it's totally obvious that i was going faster round that bend than Paul was :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > ...BTW Graham, is that your TT I see advertised in the back of Autocar by Dundee Audi by any chance?
> ...


Probably not then, if I can Ill scan it and post it but it probably isnt.


----------



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)

I just had mine delivered this week, it's great. Feels alot smaller actually than the A3 I moved up from. The grip, power and handling is fantastic!! The best thing however, is the immense noise.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

awesome car, saloon, practical and wipes the smiles off many others who think are fast :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> On paper, the RS4 has the exact same 0-60 time as the M5 & IIRC the same power to weight being a smaller/lighter car, so my thinking is i can use all of that power daily in a way i couldn't in the M5 & to a degree the bigger RS6. Going by most peoples reports on the RS4 & that of JC on Top Gear, the RS4 is a car that can be driven hard & is lithe enough to feel almost sports car like in the twisties & on track.


I'd agree with the above. The quattro cars (particularly the ones that aren't the sizes of barges) do enable you to use the power more than a high powered RWD car. I've written something similar when the comparisons were going between M3 and S4. Basically a normal driver can get more potential out of, for example, the S4 than the same driver could from an M3 hence the S4 would often get from A to B quicker or at least with a more relaxed driver.....and thats the whole point. They are less involving. If this is what you're after then you'll be happy but I'm sure you're not going into this blind :wink:

With regards the ring pics - the bend is called Brunchen (or more accurately this is Brunchen 1). It's a bend near a large viewing area and is the spot where most of the spy shots are taken. You see cars a few secs in advance and you get to see and hear them for a little bit after as well.

Oh yeah and going faster ? OK :wink: :lol: Next time you'll have no excuses though


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

mark88 said:


> The best thing however, is the immense noise.


Having picked up mine today from an M3 with an ACS rear box, I was thinking how quiet the car was, even my wife seems to like it!! 

I cant wait to play with it :wink: I am just still pissed off its not obvious (to me) how to get .mp3's onto an SD disk to play in the car 

Have fun, boys... have to say actually, went out to the car earlier this evening and it had a real 'whiff' of my TT inside, brought back some very happy memories, still have loved that car more than any other.... I think its a cost v enjoyment thing... TT was a lot of enjoyment for what in hindsight was great money! :wink: boys toys have just gotten alot more expensive!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Pictures Jason, pictures


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

55JWB said:


> mark88 said:
> 
> 
> > The best thing however, is the immense noise.
> ...


Enjoy.

Easiest way to get MP3's onto SD Card & into the car (tried this yesterday so i know it works) is via iTunes. Just create a Playlist with the tracks you want, then drag & drop onto an SD Card (2GB will hold close to 200 tracks at 320KB quality).

If you don't have an SD slot on your laptop/desktop, try connecting a device with an SD card within (camera, printer or PDA) & the computer will nominate that device/SD card as a drive letter so again just drag & drop.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > On paper, the RS4 has the exact same 0-60 time as the M5 & IIRC the same power to weight being a smaller/lighter car, so my thinking is i can use all of that power daily in a way i couldn't in the M5 & to a degree the bigger RS6. Going by most peoples reports on the RS4 & that of JC on Top Gear, the RS4 is a car that can be driven hard & is lithe enough to feel almost sports car like in the twisties & on track.
> ...


My favourite sequence of corners being a dipping fairly tight left followed by a right (still dipping in-front of a gallery 8) ) then a short squirt with an uphill off camber right hander leaving that section. Great noises & in the M5 enjoyed waving her arse at the crowds (as best i could :wink: ).

IIRC, that's where the R8 recently went up in flames.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Blue 07 reg RS4 saloons certainly have great straight line speed but suspect high speed handling ... if my experience early yesterday morning on the M6 toll road is anything to go by.

Scenario. 6.30 am southbound, 4 cars cruising in the 90's in middle (me) and outside passing a van ahead on the inside travelling at 85 ish. (it wasnt white or on hire, otherwise it would have been in the outside lane)

Blue RS4 flashes past me on the outside, nosed dipped braking very hard, but still travellling at 140 mph plus heading into the back of car in the outside lane. RS4 has no option but to swerve left just missing the car in front of me (which swerves right in panic) RS4 continues to the left, due to force of physics, round the van on the inside lane passing him on the hard shoulder with a huge tank slapper and spraying the road in gravel as it clips the verge. It accelerates on the inside lane passing two cars again, on the inside before, disappearing.

I glanced in my rear view mirror looking for a vehicle with blue flashing lights, there wasnt one, pity !

So, was the driver lucky, or did the electronic gizmos save him (and others) from serious injury or death. No replies suggesting driver skill please.

I thought german cars were limited to 155 mph ?

TJS

p.s if the muppet of a driver frequents this forum please make themselves known ... if you have the balls !


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Did we ever get to see any pics of the A8? :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Did we ever get to see any pics of the A8? :wink:


Never took any.

May take a couple before she goes in 2 weeks.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TJS said:


> Blue 07 reg RS4 saloons certainly have great straight line speed but suspect high speed handling ... if my experience early yesterday morning on the M6 toll road is anything to go by.
> 
> Scenario. 6.30 am southbound, 4 cars cruising in the 90's in middle (me) and outside passing a van ahead on the inside travelling at 85 ish. (it wasnt white or on hire, otherwise it would have been in the outside lane)
> 
> ...


Fairly cheap to remove the limiter which would give a 175-180MPH top speed i guess.

Driver defo sounds like a knob jockey, however i doubt any car driven by that driver & at that speed would have behaved any differentlyin an identical circumstance.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> ...Driver defo sounds like a knob jockey, however i doubt any car driven by that driver & at that speed would have behaved any differentlyin an identical circumstance.


Agreed, I know that I'm a bit bias but at the end of the day every car has only 4 little bits of rubber (max) touching the road at any one time and put any car into that kind of circumstance, will probably look a bit ugly trying to recover. Maybe the RS4 shouldn't have got into that position in the first place but from what you describe then it sounds like the driver got out of his depths rather than the car. It doesn't matter how good - or bad - the car is, every car has it's 'let go' point, some earlier than others, it's how it recovers I guess which is the main thing, driver input with experiance and technology of the car all taken into consideration.

A little harsh to say "...suspect high speed handling" though I think, but I wasn't there and you were so I maybe I'm wrong.

Graham


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

TJS said:


> Blue RS4 flashes past me on the outside, nosed dipped braking very hard, but still travellling at 140 mph plus heading into the back of car in the outside lane. RS4 has no option but to swerve left just missing the car in front of me (which swerves right in panic) RS4 continues to the left, due to force of physics, round the van on the inside lane passing him on the hard shoulder with a huge tank slapper and spraying the road in gravel as it clips the verge. It accelerates on the inside lane passing two cars again, on the inside before, disappearing.


So an RS4 under (presumably) full braking at 140 mph swerves to avoid a car and the result is no accident.

This constitutes "suspect handling"? I'd say it constitutes pretty marvellous handling myself.

Exactly how do you expect a car to behave if you drive it to 140 mph, then apply full brakes and swerve to the left? :roll:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

TJS said:


> Blue 07 reg RS4 saloons certainly have great straight line speed but suspect high speed handling


Come on - clearly nothing other than a case of someone driving like a ***t (I wonder which expletive each of you will choose to insert there?  ). I don't see how you can make any assumptions about the car's handling from the scenario you described. Think of the lack of steering control you'd expect to have hard on the brakes at those speeds....


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Congrats Paul :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

SNAP (except for the bigger boot and longer roof  )

Sprint blue is the best colour too.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ooops, in all the "RS4 handling issues" excitement, I forgot to say "nice  ". Although my money is on Paul ordering a Mondeo before the end of the year :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

omen666 said:


> Congrats Paul :wink:


actually, bloody good point. RS4 is a great car, enjoy.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Paul won't be happy though .... he never is :lol:

I hope this one works out for you mate ...


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Wow another new one, nice choice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's not going to be long before all the long-standing members have them.

Kev - where's your order?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

clived said:


> Ooops, in all the "RS4 handling issues" excitement, I forgot to say "nice  ". Although my money is on Paul ordering a Mondeo before the end of the year :lol:


Are any of them as fast as yours Mr D?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

clived said:


> TJS said:
> 
> 
> > Blue 07 reg RS4 saloons certainly have great straight line speed but suspect high speed handling
> ...


One could conclude that RS4s attract suspect drivers...this is not an uncommon invincibility perception that afflicts many performance 4WD car drivers "quattor hold the road better, has more grip etc. Of course when it does go wrong with 4WD and they do bite, theye can and bite very hard in a terminal fashion

The circumspection required with powerful RWD cars at the limit, can tend to make RWD drivers err on the side of caution rather than recklessness. So RWD is safer. 

BTW Nice car and spec Paul.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I saw a Sprint Blue RS4 cab on sat, looked stunning with the Silver leather and the Blonde driving :wink:

I will have one in a couple of years :twisted:

BTW, I was reading the new EVO and they test the S5, apparently it has the RS4 engine in it detuned


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jbell said:


> I saw a Sprint Blue RS4 cab on sat, looked stunning with the Silver leather and the Blonde driving :wink:
> 
> I will have one in a couple of years :twisted:
> 
> BTW, I was reading the new EVO and they test the S5, *apparently it has the RS4 engine in it detuned*


That means the marketing dept are already planning the first facelift and mechanical enhancements. :wink:

The less cynical might add that detuned normally means retuned to suit heavier car, different exhaust routings and torque requirements.

Detuned N/A engines often drive better than their highly tuned counter-parts especially low down and in mid range.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

garyc said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a Sprint Blue RS4 cab on sat, looked stunning with the Silver leather and the Blonde driving :wink:
> ...


Detuned to me means I would be straight out of the showroom to DMS :twisted:

OR is the RS5 going to have a 5.0 V10 in it :?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Nice choice Paul, I can see you're working hard on your economy drive  I take it I can get the A8 off you for Â£15k then 

H


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jbell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


Spoke to DMS last night & they have recently launched their RS4 re-map & have already tuned over 30 B7 RS4's  (spent a good few weeks developing & fine-tuning the map on a well known RS246 members RS4).

Gains on an independant RR are 35BHP & 35lbsft which was a bit of a pleasant surprise. Me thinks i'll be entertaining one of these as soon as the car is run-in


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> Nice choice Paul, I can see you're working hard on your economy drive  I take it I can get the A8 off you for Â£15k then
> 
> H


Â£24K & it's yours


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Gains on an independant RR are 35BHP & 35lbsft which was a bit of a pleasant surprise. Me thinks i'll be entertaining one of these as soon as the car is run-in


35bhp on a already highly tuned n/a car from just a chip!?!?

That takes some doing


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

So without spending stupid money Remap from DMS and milltek exhaust, are they the only real tuning options from the RS4, so you'd be looking at 450bhp? roughly???

Scotty

It's just that one of my mates is interested in one.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

S10TYG said:


> So without spending stupid money Remap from DMS and milltek exhaust, are they the only real tuning options from the RS4, so you'd be looking at 450bhp? roughly???
> 
> Scotty
> 
> It's just that one of my mates is interested in one.


You could bolt on a supercharger or some turbos. Personally I wouldn't bother. The character of the engine is its N/A ability.

I wonder what DMS can do for the R8? The engine is similar (not identical) so it'd be good to see...


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

jampott said:


> I wonder what DMS can do for the R8? The engine is similar (not identical) so it'd be good to see...


Thats why I was thinking


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Gains on an independant RR are 35BHP & 35lbsft which was a bit of a pleasant surprise. Me thinks i'll be entertaining one of these as soon as the car is run-in
> ...


Not surprising Paul, as they got 42BHP extra from the M5 V10 & about 42lbsft.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> > So without spending stupid money Remap from DMS and milltek exhaust, are they the only real tuning options from the RS4, so you'd be looking at 450bhp? roughly???
> ...


You sure it's not identical?? I heard it's only a cosmetic difference between the engines, as in the R8 it's on show & in the RS4 it aint so the R8 4.2 V8 FSi has some pretty bits on top to make it look nice.

If identical or even just similar, i'd be 99.9% positive thay DMS will soon after the cars launch, have a map ready with similar gains.

TBH, you'll need to get this done if you want your R8 to be faster than my RS4 (in a straight line :wink: ) as i'm sure i'll be getting them to fettle my RS4.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > S10TYG said:
> ...


Definitely not identical... :roll: C'mon Paul... you know I'm never wrong.

It has a dry sump, for one - allowing it to sit lower in the car, lowering the centre of gravity. The manifolds and pipework are obviously very different too... and because of the position in the car, they've bolted on a lighter flywheel which totally alters the rev characteristics.

If you thought the RS4 engine was quick to rev, just you wait... :roll:

There is a slight difference in the torque curves as a result of this - in fact, if anything, the R8 looks a bit "worse" on paper, but the delivery is supposedly more linear, and more in keeping with the general setup of the car. RS4 has a bit of a "wall" around 3k rpm, R8 doesn't.

I'm sure yours, as standard, in a straight line, will be on the money up to 155mph, at which point "cheerio".


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Stand corrected  Was not sure of the internals & thought less of a difference.

DMS will of course be throwing that nasty speed-limiter away when they re-map, but no idea what the VMAX will be without the limiter.

Your's will still be slightly quicker being lighter & more nimble. You can have that for your extra Â£30K :wink:

Not heard of this wall at 3K RPM. Me thinks new RS4's DON'T suffer with this, as a recall was made to re-programme ecu's to iron out that torque issue problem & the lumpy idle. Will find out next weekend.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

There was a recent post on the R8 forum comparing back-to-back dyno runs of a B7 RS4 and R8...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Try this:

http://www.automobilemag.com/features/0 ... yno_tests/

Some videos on there too...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Tim is right about the RS4 hitting 'a Wall' at 3k (Depending on what gear your in) it then gives you a huge shunt in the back at around 4-5k all the way to the redline. To avoid the 'wall' best to punch it from first and never let the revs drop below 3k. That is if your driving abit rapid. Obviously just poodling around makes no difference.

I miss my car so so so much.  
http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=501443270


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Tim is right about the RS4 hitting 'a Wall' at 3k (Depending on what gear your in) it then gives you a huge shunt in the back at around 4-5k all the way to the redline. To avoid the 'wall' best to punch it from first and never let the revs drop below 3k. That is if your driving abit rapid. Obviously just poodling around makes no difference.
> 
> I miss my car so so so much.
> http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=501443270


I think they snuck a Turbo into it


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Tim is right about the RS4 hitting 'a Wall' at 3k (Depending on what gear your in) it then gives you a huge shunt in the back at around 4-5k all the way to the redline. To avoid the 'wall' best to punch it from first and never let the revs drop below 3k. That is if your driving abit rapid. Obviously just poodling around makes no difference.
> ...


Will admit it gives that kind of sensation off. Not so much in the way you feel as though your being sucked into the back off the chair like a turbo does . But in the delivery whereas you put your toe down and nothing much happens then suddenly you realise your running out off road. If that makes sense.

As you said about the R8 torque curve not being so impressive compared to the RS4. However i think i would off prefered a more 'linear' delivery.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Your's will still be slightly quicker being lighter & more nimble. You can have that for your extra Â£30K :wink:


Â£30k will of course buy you the MTM supercharger for the RS4. Twice.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

clived said:


> Â£30k will of course buy you the MTM supercharger for the RS4. Twice.


I must resist, I must resist, I must r.................

Graham


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Tim is right about the RS4 hitting 'a Wall' at 3k (Depending on what gear your in) it then gives you a huge shunt in the back at around 4-5k all the way to the redline. To avoid the 'wall' best to punch it from first and never let the revs drop below 3k. That is if your driving abit rapid. Obviously just poodling around makes no difference.
> 
> I miss my car so so so much.
> http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=501443270


Did yours have the 2 CPU upgrades that Audi sort of issued a recall for (never went public & was only offered if the customer asked)?.

1 of these was to even out the torque curve as the bang in the back caused certain issues & the other was to correct some odd error messages, the lumpy idle & sharpen the throttle response.

I'm, told that following this re-programme things improved greatly so as mine is brand new i souldn't suffer with the flat spot (i'll have to wait & see).


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Tim is right about the RS4 hitting 'a Wall' at 3k (Depending on what gear your in) it then gives you a huge shunt in the back at around 4-5k all the way to the redline. To avoid the 'wall' best to punch it from first and never let the revs drop below 3k. That is if your driving abit rapid. Obviously just poodling around makes no difference.
> ...


You misunderstand, Paul. It isn't a "flat spot". Quite the reverse.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


What is it then?? "The car used to feel like it hit a wall at 3K RPM", that sounds alot like a flat spot to me.

The used example i took out on test drive had no such wall (that i noticed) & the power delivery was very linear, even compared to the M5.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Tim is right about the RS4 hitting 'a Wall' at 3k (Depending on what gear your in) it then gives you a huge shunt in the back at around 4-5k all the way to the redline. To avoid the 'wall' best to punch it from first and never let the revs drop below 3k. That is if your driving abit rapid. Obviously just poodling around makes no difference.
> ...


Yes i had it done when i got the 2007 satnav updates. Did seem smoother after the update. Wasnt a huge difference, however it was a tad smoother.

Problem is the RS4 is by far the fastest car ive not just owned but driven. So i dont have much to compare it to.


----------

